# Coat Texture Q



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Gypsy's coat texture varies in different places on her body, which I'm sure is totally normal for many dogs. Forgive me if this question is really silly, but I know almost nothing about dog grooming and coat types. 

I've noticed that the fur on her thighs is shorter, thinner, and very downy. To my eyes, the fur here doesn't look as healthy as the rest of her coat. I can easily part the fur, and I see a lot of frizzy, lighter-colored fluff. I've been curious about it for a while. Is this normal? Or does it suggest a damaged coat for some reason?

You can kinda see it in the picture below. It almost looks patchy.

KG18 by Kirsten, on Flickr


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

While I cannot say for sure, as I cannot see it in the picture, what you _might_ be referring to is spay coat. It is this weird textured overly soft (in my opinion) and dulled fur. I'm not sure if it shows up in intact dogs or not, but is most commonly in spayed/neutered dogs. I've seen it worse on dogs that were neutered young. 

Kairi has a little bit of it between her knees and hocks. I just pull it out since it's not too hard to do and Kairi is grooming tolerant.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Ginger has it in the same area plus a little on her front legs as well as behind her ears. I generally use a grooming stone to pull it out. On Max who had a monster case of this and was much larger I mostly used a stripper or hand pulled it. It's undercoat that is overgrowing the nice shiny outer coat.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't see it but if my understanding is correct, yeah, it's just undercoat. Kylie doesn't shed at all. If I don't physically pull out the dead coat (which is cottony/lighter and gross) it just hangs around and overtakes more of her fur. Usually crops up around her knees and lower legs before anywhere else, and the fact that it's lighter is the give away.

That said, I wouldn't say the fur's sparse or thinner there either. It just gets cottony and strange and conceals the topcoat.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree that it is probably spay coat to some extent.

The hair on Watson's hips is a bit harsher, and he can get downy skicky-outy fur on his thigh near his hocks, so I think it's normal to have some coat texture change from place to place on their body whether the dog is neutered or intact.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Weird I never knew there was such a thing. Jace has fuzzy cotton like hair all on his butt and it's not like his other hair either. No matter how much I brush it it looks like cotton fluff lol I don't know if it would still be puppy coat going away or not because he's intact and 7 months old.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Zilla said:


> Weird I never knew there was such a thing. Jace has fuzzy cotton like hair all on his butt and it's not like his other hair either. No matter how much I brush it it looks like cotton fluff lol I don't know if it would still be puppy coat going away or not because he's intact and 7 months old.


At 7 months old, you're seeing his puppy hair shedding out. I was pulling puppy fur until 9 months.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Ooo, it does come out with a little encouragement. At least, the lighter fluff does. It seems that it's dead coat or spay coat, then. 

I take it I'm not going to cause problems if I try to remove it? Might make the coat look nicer? I have a slicker brush, but I'm not sure if that'll work well. Might just use my fingers.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Her coat will look nicer with it gone and you can absolutely just use your fingers. Kylie I can't brush out, even with a comb or slicker. It just gets untangled and fluffier. Plucking works well.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Her coat will definitely look nicer if you pull it out. Most people use their fingers and it's called stripping. Most people only think of terriers being stripped, but spaniels and setters and breeds with similar coats are stripped the same way you are doing Gypsy's to make them shinier and neater looking. I do it most on the top of the head, shoulders and thighs.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

It generally does not brush out. Some people like it stripped with a blade, but I just pull/pluck it out to be on the safe side. There is nothing wrong with just pulling it out. I do it all the time with no issues.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Boomer has that downy hair on his hind legs. It annoys me and I usually pull it out with my hands. He isn't a fan of that though.


----------

